# The Mariani Program



## ChrisB85 (Jan 27, 2016)

I wanted to reach out to those who have considered consulting with Russell Mariani, in connection to his book called "Healing Digestive Illness" (https://www.amazon.c...s/dp/0978670302). I have consulted with him and purchased his program back in March, and his program costs $1,500 PLUS the costs of his supplements around $500. As many of you who are also IBS-C, we have become desperate enough to pay or try anything.

To give a little background, I became IBS-C about 1-2 years ago, tried more fiber, Miralax, MOM, and more fruit, but have had little success. The IBS-C eventually led to pelvic floor dysfunction, and I had to resort to Biofeedback Therapy (which helped some) and eventually a botox injection, which I may need another. So I decided to try the Mariani program.

His main program focuses on diet, and putting you on herbal laxatives from Dr. Schulze called Intestinal Formula #1 (senna, cascara, etc.), and then introducing the Intestinal Formula #2 (psyllium, bentonite, activated charcoal, etc.) to clear out all of the mucoid plaque in the intestines. Since the IF#2 can be constipating, you need to increase your IF#1 when taking the IF#2. He also recommends taking herbal mucil plus, which is psyllium, pectin, and some aloe.

He also recommends taking ASEA (https://www.amazon.c...l/dp/B00C7DCZR4) and New Earth Essentials (https://teamnewearth...Wild-Essentials).

I didn't know much about ASEA, since it just seemed like salt water, and the essentials had enzymes and probiotics. He claimed that the ASEA will help the body's cells regenerate.

So you can expect to pay up to $2,000 just to get started. He also wants to make sure that you didn't purchase any of this from Amazon, and buy directly from the companies with his practitioner code. I eventually learned that he got his commission from these products, but he admitted to these facts, and the discount makes it break even. So the purchase price includes his follow ups with you on a daily email and sometimes a weekly phone call on your progress.

As for his diet, he focuses on staple foods such as brown rice, cooked vegetables, and small amounts of chicken/fish. They are somewhat tolerable, but the only thing to make the bowels move was the IF#1.

I got my botox injection a few months ago to relax the pelvic floor, and I never tried the stimulant herbs, so things were flowing pretty good for 1-2 months after starting the program. I followed his program strictly but never got a full evacuation when using the toilet. I also had to be careful not to use too many IF#1 to avoid excess cramping.

After 2 months go by, you are supposed to wean off the IF#2 since you have to take 4 bottles worth, and then your body is supposed to be able to wean off the IF#1 since the bowels should be working better. Unfortunately for me, I still needed the IF#1 and I even got a blockage when taking the herbal mucil plus a few times due to the psyllium (which I believe is common with slow transit constipation). So I expressed my concerns and he kept saying to increase the ASEA.

As I got frustrated towards the last month (3 months later) but I believe my pelvic floor was tightening again. I told him that the program didn't really cure anything and I may have to rely on herbal laxatives for the rest of my life. He advised me that everything should be working properly if I was following his program correctly. But he kept pushing the "ASEA". I eventually called the ASEA company and they stated that this product has nothing to do with colon function or much nerve function at all. He also recommended "Renu 28" (same company) for muscle soreness and I verified with their representative that Renu 28 does not do anything for soreness. So then I kept wondering......

Then I learned from others on this site that there are some claims made against Russell on different websites: I learned that he does not have a Masters in Nutritional Counseling, but he admitted that to me when I asked him about that. I also learned that he makes commission on all of the products he recommends, especially the ASEA since he pushes that product the most. But he admitted that to me and said it was the way to keep his business going. But I never saw any results from ASEA. I have also learned from some individuals on the "inspire" website state that they had a bad experience with him, but one of the members stuck up for him. There are also claims that the Amazon reviews for his book are flawed and just created by some of his colleagues, and are not real purchasers.

So now I am at the point where I may want to do a bowel resection since I have a congested and redundant sigmoid colon that is not working properly, and it is contributing to my pelvic floor dysfunction. Or I will have to rely on herbal laxatives for the rest of my life.

I cannot say that I have negative comments about Russell Mariani since he was responsive to emails and phone calls, but all of these other factors make me wonder. And no, I am no way near being "cured", and even have problems eating the healthiest diet. Some of my doctors advised me that I may need to rely on Senna/Cascara (IF#1) to move my bowels, but they believe that the real problem is my sigmoid colon, thus they suggested a resection.

So I would like anyone else to fill on their comments. Have you worked with Russell Mariani before? Are you considering working with Russell Mariani? What have you heard? And most important, what do you suggest for someone in my situation who is trying to wean off the herbal laxatives? I welcome ALL comments. Thanks.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi! As long as any laxatives work for u i wouldn't do the resection as there are no guarentees and u could wind up feeling even worse.


----------



## ChrisB85 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks Nuffa. I will conduct further testing to confirm that the sigmoid is the dysfunctioning portion, but I have seen a motility specialist and a colon surgeon who have both suggested the resection. I understand that many people have to live off herbal laxatives, and I have been provided with some articles on this site which show that herbal laxatives do not cause damage in the long term. So that may be my only option.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Yea, Chris! Good post! And thanks for finally posting the story here.

That ASEA water...

https://www.amazon.com/ASEA-32oz-Asea-Bottle-32fl/dp/B00C7DCZR4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1467153576&sr=8-2&keywords=ASEA

....is a rip-off. I don't care how many patents it has, it's nothing but totally overpriced SALTWATER. 'Let the buyer beware' indeed.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for posting this, Chris. very helpful and informative.

and wishing you all the best with whatever you decided to do.

we already discussed this privately but just to add for the benefit of those reading here, that whole "mucoid plaque" thing that IF #2 with the bentonite clay is supposed to get rid of is totally a myth. stuff ("mucoid plaque") does not build up in our colon.

http://quackfiles.blogspot.com/2004/12/mucoid-plaque-dubious-idea.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mucoid_plaque


----------



## ChrisB85 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks again Annie. You seem to be the wizard for all IBS knowledge on this board.

And I believe you stated (and others can confirm) that lots of fiber does not work well with those with slow transit. That's why I had some obstructions when trying psyllium and other "bulking" agents.... In the health individuals, they actually move stools, but for those with STC, it just swells and gets stuck in the colon... am I correct?

Before and after Mariani, I have actually developed some good success reading the book by Konstantin Monastyrsky, the author of "Fiber Menace (https://www.amazon.c...e/dp/0970679645). He also runs the "gutsense" website (https://www.gutsense.org/index.html). He explains how excess fiber can actually damage our bowels and cause the constipation, which most of us with STC experience. Konstantin provides interesting information..... His Hydro C product seems to work well since it is buffered vitamin C with magnesium, and it works well upon wakening...... He also states on his website that the PFD can only be managed with therapy, so there may be no supplements for that help.... I recommend that you check out his website for reference.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks. yes, Chris, you're right--lots of fiber does not work well for those of us with slow colonic transit because the colon is moving very slowly and can't move the fiber along like it's supposed to do. the longer fiber stays in the colon, the more it can harden and become more difficult to move and evacuate.

Nuffa originally posted this article about fiber and constipation--thanks, Nuffa







:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3435786/

yes, thanks, i've seen Konstantin Monastyrsky's website although not read his book. i'm glad you're having success with his hydro-c. and yes i think what he says about pfd is correct. that's what my gastro docs and colorectal surgeons told me. one of my gastros was pretty much an expert. he runs the biofeedback program at the university of michigan hospital and has done lots of research on the subject. i was lucky to have him as my doctor.


----------



## ChrisB85 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ah... Touche. I have read similar articles as well. So is the only remedy for those with idiopathic/STC constipation a low fiber diet, 3 meals per day to stimulate peristalsis (avoid grazing), possibly a high fat diet to promote motility, and some stimulants to make the colon contract?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

ChrisB85 said:


> . So is the only remedy for those with idiopathic/STC constipation a low fiber diet, 3 meals per day to stimulate peristalsis (avoid grazing), possibly a high fat diet to promote motility, and some stimulants to make the colon contract?


well those were the things i did diet-wise and they seemed to help. i didn't eat a high fat diet but i did eat a diet with some healthy fat in it because i found that for me that helped promote motility better than a diet low in fat. and i avoided foods that bound me up like rice and cheese...

i also took an osmotic laxative (milk of magnesia) along with the stimulant because in my experience combining a stimulant and an osmotic worked best than taking either one of them separately.

of course we're all different as far as how our bodies work and what works best but those were the things that worked best for me.


----------



## ChrisB85 (Jan 27, 2016)

To provide a follow up, the doctor is hesitant on doing the resection since I passed a sitz marker test (without any stimulants but used Triphala, Ginger, and some Magnesium Vitamin C powder in the mornings). They think the pelvic floor may still be an issue, and now the stimulants are just causing irritation. I am trying to wean off of them.....


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update. that's good that you passed the test.

i am surprised that they let you use triphala and the magnesium/vitamin c powder during the test, though, since those supplements help induce a BM.... unless the doc was interested in seeing how you do while taking these things.


----------



## ChrisB85 (Jan 27, 2016)

Does that mean I cheated?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i don't know--did your doc know that you were taking these during the test?

whether you were cheating or not depends on what your doc's agenda was. sometimes doctors let patients continue to take their supplements, laxatives or whatever they are taking to help them go during the sitz so that the doc can see how they are doing while taking these things. generally, the doctor's instructions for taking the sitz prohibit the use of laxatives of any type during the test and sometimes for even a few days before the test so they can see how your colon works when it doesn't have any stimulatory help.. ( in my experience, that is)


----------



## ChrisB85 (Jan 27, 2016)

I told him that for the prior test I took 400 mg of magnesium with buffered vitamin C with some ginger, but I am not sure if he knew about the triphala.... It is not that strong in my opinion, but I will follow up with him...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, following up with him is a good idea.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

bump


----------



## ChrisB85 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok so some individuals wanted an update after the Mariani Program:

I started the program in March (after having botox injections due to PFD), and made some progress until end of May when the botox wore off. I had to keep getting botox injections but they became less effective. Although I think his program may help some individuals since his theories are somewhat correct: taking IF#1 and IF#2 can get rid of the bacterial imbalance, and then his program proposes to reinoculate with probiotics afterwards, and some individuals can maintain regularity afterwards while decreasing the IF#1. But I spoke with other individuals who could never get off the IF#1 laxative since they needed the stimulant due to an ineffective colon.

In essence, if you want to invest the money, expect to be put on laxatives with cooked veggies and grains for a few months. But if you have other issues (pelvic issues, gastroparesis, etc.) the program may not work for you. Further, I have learned that probiotics worked for me about 8 years ago, but now they do not seem to help at all, and if anything, I feel worse.

Things have been getting worse after the year progressed, and I have completed lost my appetite and lost another 10-15 pounds, but still full to the stomach. I am deciding whether to have a colectomy since my latest studies showed colonic inertia, but some of the other GI doctors proposed a biofeedback program for 2 weeks to ensure my pelvic floor can function. If it improves motility, then I will forego surgery. If the motility does not improve, then I may resort to the colectomy and hope that the pelvic floor can still function.


----------



## TMM388 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for this update on Mariani. I was a little suspicious when I saw his site. I just downloaded his book which I will read. Seems like there's some good information in it. The ASEA water sounds like a total scam. Sodium and Chloride? That's table salt. You can do the same saline flush at home using Himalayan salt in warm water - it has a full spectrum of minerals and it costs practically nothing. The IF#1 is a double edged sword in my opinion. Thank you.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

ChrisB85
I know it has been some time since you started this thread but I wanted to say that I too was conned by Russell Mariani. He took my money but made no difference to my digestive woes. I have seen elsewhere that someone checked out all of his supposed qualifications and none of the were true. I am writing to warn other not to get scammed by this fraudster.


----------

